# C'est quoi mon mot de passe pour l'AIM



## fabliubov (25 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir ,

Voila,je voudrai utiliser ichat et je suis bloqué parcequ'on me demande le mot de passe de connexion pour le sevice AOL Inst Mess.
Or je ne sais pas si je me suis enregistré.Ce que je sais,c'est que je ne le connais pas,je l'ai peu être oublié :rose: 
J'ai ouvert un compte Mac. à l'essai mais je connais mon ID Apple et son mot de passe!!!
Ca peut pas être ça?
SALU TAVARICHI


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

va voir dans ton trusseau, peut etre que ton mot de passe est dedans

pour le compte .mac je ne sais pas mais essaie voir si ça marche


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2005)

Ces mots de passe tu dois bien les avoir donné à un moment ou à un autre.  Si tu les as oublié, tu peux toujours demander de les réobtenir, via les formulaires classiques prévus à cet effet.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mars 2005)

fabliubov a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ,
> 
> Voila,je voudrai utiliser ichat et je suis bloqué parcequ'on me demande le mot de passe de connexion pour le sevice AOL Inst Mess.
> Or je ne sais pas si je me suis enregistréI



Tu ne sais pas si tu t'es enregistré mais où ? 

Si c'est sur AIM, tu peux obtenir ton mot de passe ici


----------



## fabliubov (26 Mars 2005)

Merci FINN _ATLAS

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as conseillé.Je verrai.Parce que j'ai rien vu du coté de mon trousseau.
QALUT TAVARICHI


----------



## fredtravers (26 Mars 2005)

utilisez la commande < copier le mot de passe dans le presse papier >
vous etes certain que c'est votre compte que vous voulez utiliser ???


----------

